# [Excel] Kalorienrechner



## eDreamer (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin in Excel leider nicht Gebildet genug um das folgende hinzubekommen : ) Ich brauche das Folgende für die Arbeit. Ich will einen Kalorienrechner erstellen und folgender Teil fehlt mir.

Der Tagesumsatz setzt sich zusammen aus dem Geschlecht und dem Grad der Aktivität. Ich brauche also 2 Drop Down Listen, einmal für das Wählen von 

Geschlecht: (Dropdown)
Männlich/Weiblich 

und

Aktivitätsgrad: ( Dropdown)
leichte Arbeit/ mittlere Arbeit/ schwere Arbeit/ schwerste Arbeit


je nach Geschlecht und Aktivitätsgrad variiert der Kalorienverbrauch/Stunde. Wenn ich also „Männlich“ und „leichte Arbeit“ wähle, möchte ich den Wert 75 kcal in einer Zeile zurückgegeben bekommen. Bei „Weiblich“ und „leichte Arbeit“ möchte ich 60 kcal zurückgegeben bekommen.

Im Endeffekt sollte mir durch Auswahl der beiden Parameter, die Werte der folgenden Tabelle zurückgegeben werden: http://www.vitfit.de/arbeitsumsatz.htm.

Vielen Dank schon mal fürs Lesen und für eventuelle Hilfe : )


----------



## krass_ (15. Januar 2007)

du machst n dropdown ding, und irgendwo nen "=wenn maennlich leicht, dann 50 sonst =wenn maennlich mittel, dann 75, sonst wenn.....
bist du alles durch hast


----------



## eDreamer (15. Januar 2007)

Klasse!

Das is genau das was ich schon gesagt habe. Ich brauche die Syntax dieses WENN UND Vergleichs. Das is doch das Gleiche was ich schon beschrieben habe. :/


----------



## Leola13 (15. Januar 2007)

Hai,

A5 = M oder W             B5 = leichte Arbeit, mittlere Arbeit, ......

=+WENN(A5="M";(WENN(B5="leichte Arbeit";75;(WENN(B5="mittlere Arbeit";100;(WENN(B5="schwere Arbeit";150;200))))));(WENN(B5="leichte Arbeit";5;(WENN(B5="mittlere Arbeit";10;(WENN(B5="schwere Arbeit";15;20)))))))

Ciao Stefan


----------



## duckdonald (15. Januar 2007)

Hai,

um in Excel ein DropDown zu erreichen schreibst du die einzelnen Werte in diesselbe Tabelle weiter hinten (bei 'H' oder noch weiter hinten) untereinander.
Dann markierst du die Zelle die den DropDown erhalten soll und gehst auf Menü Daten->Gültigkeit
Unter Zulassen wählst du 'Liste' und als Quelle markierst du die Werte.
Nun können in der Zelle nur die entsprechende Werte ausgewählt werden.

bye DuckDonald


----------



## krass_ (16. Januar 2007)

eDreamer hat gesagt.:


> Klasse!
> 
> Das is genau das was ich schon gesagt habe. Ich brauche die Syntax dieses WENN UND Vergleichs. Das is doch das Gleiche was ich schon beschrieben habe. :/



hatte gemeint dass du alles ineinander verschachtelst, also mehrere wenns verschachteln


----------



## eDreamer (23. Januar 2007)

Vielen dank, habs jetzt hinbekommen 

Kann ich auch in einem Popup ein Wort wählen und daraufhin ein bestimmtes Bild in eine Zelle laden?


----------

